# Pawing me in the face!



## vizslarunner (Oct 20, 2010)

Tucker, will come up and paw me in the face, almost as if he's saying Hi and petting me like I pet him.

I appreciate the affection, but sometimes he hits pretty hard, catching my eyes, or lips with his claws. 

this can be pretty painful and I'm wondering if anyone knows what we could do to stop this behavior.


----------



## vizslarunner (Oct 20, 2010)

c'mon gunnr where are you?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

VR, 
I would put a stop to it ASAP.
When Kian did this with my GF last year I had to take her to the hospital because he caught her pretty good in the eye. Must have lodged some dirt in there and slightly bruised her.
We stopped going down towards him and letting him get near us like that. If he tried to jump up and paw at one of us we would simply push him to the side and gave him a stern "NO". It took some time but he eventually got it.

Good luck.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Merc's paws make me come up in an awful rash so I'd be not allowing this either. 

I would train it out of him the same way as for jumping on people - only pat him when he has four feet on the ground. Turn away, take a step backwards, fold your arms and ignore him if he approaches and you can see he is going to paw at you. Then as soon as he backs off or sits praise and pat him. Like Kian says, stop going down towards him so that he can reach your face and ignore him till he does what you want. It will take a few goes but if you're consistent with it he should work it out pretty quick.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Holley has gotten Dan and I on many occassions. She only does it when laying on her back though. She just flings her legs around. I don't think she realizes how long they are yet. We have learned to watch her movements and try to correct her. She has gotten better but there were many injuries to us along the way.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Grab the paw when lifted, squeez until the dog is uncomfortable. A few days of this and it will not happen again. ;D


----------



## vizslarunner (Oct 20, 2010)

He is responding very quickly to me squeezing his paw and telling him no. I feel kinda bad about it. 

as far as the jumping the raised knee does help, but he's learning pretty slowly about it. We have been making him sit before we give attention, and he is learning pretty quickly to come over and sit. when excited he jumps though.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

When he jumps grab his paws. Same thing just keep doing it and don't let go until he is uncomfortable. When he doesn't jump reward him! They are very smart. Mine now will stay still for eye drops! If a Vizsla will sit still for eye drops, you know they get it. ;D I don't even sit still for eye drops! Maybe he can start teaching my kids how to read. ;D


----------

